# Cover Songs: Rush, Bruce Hornsby and Peter Gabriel



## jacobmoon (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

Love the forum. I'm new here, and I thought I might say hi. In the spirit of offering some fun music links, here’s a few cover videos I thought I would post here for your entertainment:


Folk cover of ‘Subdivisions’ (268,000 views): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vd9OVLO7Q


Bruce Hornsby cover: The Way it Is (new): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgNCmaYKXZs​


​​Peter Gabriel cover: Come Talk to Me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qphRwdr6MlY

Original song ‘Live a Little’: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo8oV-2TDY0


Live Looping hit ‘The Great Beyond’: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoFey0lATNM

Have a great day, gents!

Jacob Moon
​


​​


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Jacob Moon! How cool. I've been a fan ever since that cover you did of Subdivisions hit YouTube a few years back. Blew my mind.

Can't wait to listen to the rest of these.

Are you using an open tuning on The Way it Is? My jaw kind of hit the floor after that solo man. Wow.

And the last edit after watching Come Talk to Me...dude, seriously. That is _ridiculous_ amounts of awesome.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW !!! Just subscribed to your channel !!!

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome Jacob!

Wow is right, a whole lotta talent going on there.

Subbed.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome! I have to say it's so very nice to hear someone who can actually sing and play! We've been digging on some of your stuff for a while around here!

Ciao!
LM


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very very cool. Thanks for sharing. Just had a listen to the words of The way it is by Bruce H and never knew what it was about (dont listen to lyrics much) Hope you have a great career in the music business.We need musicians signers like you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi..and welcome. 

I've heard your stuff before. Very nicely done. Care to elaborate on your video technique?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Your cover of Subdivisions is awesome. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Jacob, as always, great job on the tunes; I rather enjoy the original, well done. 
I remember stumbling upon your version of Subdivisions on Youtube many years back and was thrilled. Good to see you on here.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Hey Jacob, good stuff you're putting out there. Welcome!


----------

